# Exo Terra - Humidity vs Ventilation



## SonsOfLeda (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys!

I have a 12x12x18 Exo Terra sitting around that I'm going to be using for my quickly growing P. rufilata. I've already decided to ditch the stock lid that comes with in favor of a DIY top, but can't decide what the best route to go from there is. I have two options that I've narrowed it down to though - full glass top, or mostly glass with a screen vent. With both options, I'd have a sealed top so the only access will be from the front.

Stuff I'm thinking about:
* Ambient humidity of the room stays around 45-50%
* Exo Terras come with a decent amount of ventilation on their fronts (but I've never used them so I'm not sure as to exactly how much)
* If I go full glass, will I have to worry about not enough ventilation and the related issues that causes?
* If I go partial glass/partial screen, how much screen should I have?

Here's a picture I found of what I mean when I say partial glass/partial screen (not mine):






Thanks for your advice in advance!

- Eric


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Oct 2, 2011)

I went throught the same dilema last week. I bought a used exo-terra and the top screen wasn't fitting anymore (heat lamp distortion). So I did a top with leftover acrylic pieces and mesh:







If you have a piece big enough to cover the whole top, I would drill hole in the acrylic instead of having mesh like I do.
I hope this helps.
Julien


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 2, 2011)

ive got 27 exo terra 12x12x18, and as of right now i have in them, P. metallica, P. regalis, S. calceatum, P. formosa, A. metallica, A. braunshauseni....in my opinion go back to the original top, large water bowl, mist once in a while, and you are good....these tanks are the best made, and i love absolutely every feature..


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I cover part of the original top with acrylic and it works great for retaining humidity. That way, if you want to drop the humidity a bit you just slide the piece off a bit.


----------



## Jessie (Nov 26, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> ive got 27 exo terra 12x12x18, and as of right now i have in them, P. metallica, P. regalis, S. calceatum, P. formosa, A. metallica, A. braunshauseni....in my opinion go back to the original top, large water bowl, mist once in a while, and you are good....these tanks are the best made, and i love absolutely every feature..


I saw that Exo Terra's today; I really liked the features and the look of it. Would that enclosure be appropriate for a GBB, or do they need more floor space?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 27, 2011)

im not 100% sure, because my only GBB is just small right now...but i think a exo terra 12x12x12 would be good for a adult GBB...i mean they are semi arboreal, so they will web it all the way up and use every bit of it....only problem i see is trying to get the webbing off the door everytime you open it, but im sure with them that is a problem with any enclosure....





Jessie said:


> I saw that Exo Terra's today; I really liked the features and the look of it. Would that enclosure be appropriate for a GBB, or do they need more floor space?


----------

